
Nordstrom Will Let You Return Your Macy’s Online Order in Store - hhs
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-05/nordstrom-will-let-you-return-your-macy-s-online-order-in-store
======
afpx
Macy's quality has plummeted over the last decade. It makes sense that
Nordstrom would try to attract their customers - should be an easy group to
sway.

~~~
lotsofpulp
Macys prices are far lower than Nordstroms prices, a significant portion of
Macys shoppers probably can't afford Nordstroms.

------
t34543
Nordstrom is a great store, I shop there and used TrunkClub quite a bit. My
local Nordstrom even has a bar, so if I am shopping with someone I can grab a
cocktail and relax instead of counting down the seconds.

~~~
vageli
Can you drink in the store or is it limited to a bar area? This seems like a
great idea either way, surprised I haven't seen it in more places.

~~~
mrbonner
They typically have a barrier that says “no alcoholic beverages beyond this
point”

------
jermaustin1
My wife and I shop Nordstrom exclusively when looking for quality items.

I am a big fan of their store brand basic t-shirts. On sale with a Norstrom
Card, I got 8 shirts for $40. Mix that with turning in some Amex points for a
$25 gift card, I spent less than $2 per shirt. And since I bought in NJ, no
clothing tax!

Nordstrom is ridiculously expensive in the men's department, but I've never
had an issue with any item purchased there.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Have a link to those shirts by chance? I shop Everlane exclusively for such
items, but am curious about an alternative.

~~~
jermaustin1
They aren't currently on sale, but still a great deal at $10/shirt.

[https://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-mens-shop-
regular-f...](https://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-mens-shop-regular-
fit-4-pack-supima-cotton-t-shirts/3269115/full?origin=category-
personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FMen%2FClothing%2FT-
Shirts%20%26%20Tank%20Tops&color=white)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Thank you!

------
louisxavier
Definitely more likely to go back to Nordstorm. Smart traction channel!

